# Druckerschnittstelle auf COM-Schnittstelle umleiten



## Hawkster (10. Dezember 2006)

Hallo allesamt,

habe mal ne frage, ist es möglich, eine Schnittstelle umzuleiten?

Hintergrund ist, wir haben eine Telefonanlage, welche über eine Sereielle Schnittstelle konfiguriert wird. Nun möchten wir anhand einer Fritzbox 7170 mit dieser kommunizieren. Wir wollten uns ein Adapter-Kabel für USB auf Com kaufen und dann an die Fritzbox anstecken. Damit wäre der erste Teil erledigt.

Dann müssen wir an unserem Rechner die Fritz-USB-Drucker-Software installieren, und nun das eigentliche Problem.
Das Programm zum verwalten der Software kann nur Com1 - Com4, obwohl unser Rechner nur Com1 und Com2 hat.
Also muss es doch irgendwie möglich sein, alles was über die Schnittstelle von dem Drucker geht ("avm:") an die Com-schnittstelle durchzuleiten (com4).

Weiß jemand ob sowas möglich ist?

MFG Hawkster


----------



## aquila (8. November 2007)

Das könnte deine Lösung sein: http://www.virtualserialport.com/de/products/com-port-redirector/


----------

